# Corn Cob bedding?



## jinmin17 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello, I saw corn cob bedding for small animals online and I am wondering is it suitable for tortoise. Any comments on that?

I am currently using coconuts chippings and paper litter for my two star tortoise and it seems that they do no like the coconuts chippings. Is it cause it is too dusty?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2010)

No. You shouldn't use corn cob bedding for tortoises. Too dry and it might cause impaction if they eat it.


----------



## jinmin17 (Mar 31, 2010)

how about pine shaving or pee wee pellet?


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Mar 31, 2010)

Pee wee pellet? What is that??


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2010)

No pine and since I don't know what "pee wee pellets" are, I wouldn't recommend those either. The best things are cypress mulch, coco coir (not chips), clean, plain soil, and orchid bark. Or a mixture of some or all of the above. Some people like sand in the mix too, but I don't.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.doggyfriend.com.sg/Pee-Wee-Cat-Litter_p_2005.html

Here's the Pee wee stuff link. Wonder what great mind thought of THAT name..jeez!


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> http://www.doggyfriend.com.sg/Pee-Wee-Cat-Litter_p_2005.html
> 
> Here's the Pee wee stuff link. Wonder what great mind thought of THAT name..jeez!



Oh my! Definitely NOT something I would put under my tortoise.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Mar 31, 2010)

300% absorbency! Poor tortie would have the life sucked out of him! Jinmin17, Tom gave you good advice for bedding. I myself use cypress mulch (Toms advice) and my tort is very happy and healthy!


----------



## jinmin17 (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks for all yr help.

I currently using paper litter. How is it?

I am unable to find coco coir and orhird bark around my area.

I bought coco chips instead. Can you tell me what will happen if I use it?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 1, 2010)

The chips don't hold enough humidity, and neither does the paper. It is too drying for the tortoise, and it will have health problems because of it.

Is there somewhere you can just get plain, clean dirt that hasn't had any chemicals like pesticides used on it? If you can't find the other beddings, please don't use the paper or chips any more either. Just use clean dirt.

Kristina


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 1, 2010)

If you choose, you can easily order bricks of coconut coir from online reptile stores. Orchid bark is found in garden and home improvement stores. I don't like the coco chips as they are tough for small torts to walk on as the particles are big.


----------

